# Did EMS Pay the Bills in 2014?



## MMiz (Jan 1, 2015)

With 2014 behind us, did you make what you expected?  Were you able to pick up enough overtime? Do you have any plans to increase your income in 2015?

Though I got a raise in 2014, it was only after several years without one.  I'm looking for a second gig and also looking for ways to cut my costs.  

I cut my cell phone bill in half by switching carriers, decreased the cable bill slightly, and put off a car purchase.  What about you?


----------



## Angel (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorta...my income increased when I became a medic but I got an expensive apt so in a sense it didn't make much difference. 
I got rid of cable, for Netflix and still pay the same in other bills.
I didn't get as much over time as I wanted  but it also wasn't crucial since I had 2 jobs. Now that I just have one and still no OT it's hard. But I expect that to change soon.

Overall I think it did good. I hope 2015 I can make more money but still have a life and not get burned out. 
Burn out is easy at my company so I'm trying to avoid that as much as possible. 

Very good question!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 2, 2015)

No, but that is what my wife's job is for.  But after school, depending on where I can find work were going to see if we can live off what I make and get out of debt.


----------



## gnosis (Jan 7, 2015)

It did. I was a chef before becoming a medic, so I basically went from not being able to afford food to paying off all my debts and going back to school. A great year for me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2015)

I started working in texas which made plenty of difference. I wad able to pay off some.bills and hopefully this year will be even better...


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2015)

I made more money than I expected. I also work three jobs but a single guy in his 20s, I don't have much to do on my weekdays off so I go in and work somewhere. I prefer to work a different job than just OT at one place. Though I am leaving some money on the table I am also maintaining my sanity. This was the first year of having excellent benefits, for which I am also appreciative. 

I work around 70 hours a week most weeks. But with being slow at night on 24s, it really does not feel like much and I still get to do what I want (ski) whenever. Sure it be nice to cut that number down but oh well.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 8, 2015)

Nope. Actually made $5k less this year.  Thank god for my wifes income.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 8, 2015)

Made more than I expected. Very happy with my newish (2 years) job. Good salary, good benefits and i dont have to work ot or a second job to make that good money.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 9, 2015)

Pays the bills and then some. Unfortunatly I suck at saving money so I blow it all on stupid stuff like TV's and tattoos haha.

As TJ said, moving to Texas was a smart Idea.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 9, 2015)

I took a $10,000 pay cut and couldn't be happier. I'm sleeping better, eating healthier, and just happier overall. I miss the extra money and the holy-crap-I-didn't-see-that-coming money.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 9, 2015)

I left EMS 3/4 of the way through 2014, but it always paid well. Of course, the pay is MUCH better at my new job, I do miss the 4 days off in a row though.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 10, 2015)

Yup, and let my wife do the job with far more autonomy and "action" for little pay. Damn county hospitals. Gotta say, though, being a medic in the fire department has its perks....


----------



## Anjel (Jan 10, 2015)

I started making almost double what I was before about half way through the year. There was no more living pay check to a few days before paycheck. So that was nice.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 10, 2015)

honestly?  EMS has ALWAYS paid the bills.  the questions you should ask is "is working EMS without copious amounts of OT paying the bills?"  and to that, the answer is a resounding no.

I changed jobs in July, moved south, and went from making $55k a year with OT to making $15.50 an hour without OT.  my expenses decreased for the most part, I left the job I moved here for to go back to school (now that the wife has a job, and she can work and pay the bills while I'm in school yay!), and just started working PT for about ~12 an hour.  and taking 15 or so credits at college

OT is not something that people should rely on to pay bills, as it isn't guaranteed.  work OT for a purpose or achievable goal (to save up for a trip, to buy a new car, to pay off old debt, etc), but once you start relying on OT just to make ends meet, you end up working waaaay more hours than you want, often being unable to do the fun things that don't involve work


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

I made almost 59k.... first year as a medic. Worked about 4-5 12's a week. Sometimes a spurt of 6.

Was it worth it...? Eh, yeah I suppose. I was able to pay the bills and then some; bought a lot of cool new toys and took some fun trips, and payed off most CC bills, started school towards my degree. I just got my annual raise too, so here's to acquiring my AS/AAS this year, and working less for more! Although, I am looking at a new car, a Costa Rica trip, and paying my final CC bill off completely for a debt free Happy 2015!


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 10, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> I made almost 59k.... first year as a medic. Worked about 4-5 12's a week. Sometimes a spurt of 6.
> 
> Was it worth it...? Eh, yeah I suppose. I was able to pay the bills and then some; bought a lot of cool new toys and took some fun trips, and payed off most CC bills, started school towards my degree. I just got my annual raise too, so here's to acquiring my AS/AAS this year, and working less for more! Although, I am looking at a new car, a Costa Rica trip, and paying my final CC bill off completely for a debt free Happy 2015!



Off topic but book your Costa Rica trip in the summertime, it's considered their off/rain season. But all that means is it rains about 10 mins everyday then it's 80 deg sun. Better waves (if you surf), less crowds/people, better deals, more time to explore. Spent 2 weeks there with my girl and we lived like royalty for cheap money


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

My old partners entire financial solvency depended on overtime. When he got injured and had to take time off, it was devastating for him and his family.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 10, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> My old partners entire financial solvency depended on overtime. When he got injured and had to take time off, it was devastating for him and his family.


Unfortunately that is the way for most people. One injury, one dentist visit, one car repair sends people to years of stress trying to pay it off or catch up again.

It's one of the reasons I took a career change last year. I now work from home, a straight forty hours a week. No more working 55-65 hours a week. No more getting home at midnight only to be back at 8am the next day. No need to spend $200 a month on gas, a hundred or more grabbing food on the go, $300 or $400 on a car payment, etc.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 10, 2015)

so chimpie, what is your new non-EMS job?  and can you hook a brother up? ;-)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2015)

DrParasite said:


> so chimpie, what is your new non-EMS job?  and can you hook a brother up? ;-)


Im so glad I'm not the only one thinking that


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 10, 2015)

DrParasite said:


> so chimpie, what is your new non-EMS job?  and can you hook a brother up? ;-)





TransportJockey said:


> Im so glad I'm not the only one thinking that



HAHA. All I'll say is that I do technical support.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 11, 2015)

He just takes our premium dues...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 11, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Off topic but book your Costa Rica trip in the summertime, it's considered their off/rain season. But all that means is it rains about 10 mins everyday then it's 80 deg sun. Better waves (if you surf), less crowds/people, better deals, more time to explore. Spent 2 weeks there with my girl and we lived like royalty for cheap money


NICE... I was planning on that. Groupon has some great deals during their off season with airfare too.

Can't wait.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 11, 2015)

Working 60 hrs per week easily clears $8k/mo here.


----------



## patzyboi (Jan 16, 2015)

for those EMTs, do you live by yourself/roommates?

Basically on your own


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 16, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> He just takes our premium dues...



Nah, the premium dues go for the server and maintenance of the site. I play tech support for a different company.


----------



## HotDrop89 (Jan 19, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Working 60 hrs per week easily clears $8k/mo here.


That's nice, private or FD?


----------



## Angel (Jan 19, 2015)

HotDrop89 said:


> That's nice, private or FD?





gotshirtz001 said:


> Working 60 hrs per week easily clears $8k/mo here.



yeeaaa...is it where we talked about? thems firefighter wages!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 19, 2015)

HotDrop89 said:


> That's nice, private or FD?


Private, part-time, step 1 of 13. No cap on overtime aside from your ability to get shifts.


----------

